# Imaginatio utere



## Un Québécois

Hello,
I would like to know whether this sort of latin motto, which I want it to be "Make use of your imagination", is well translated?
*Imaginatio utere
*Thanks


----------



## Cagey

Hello Un Québécois.  

That's close.  It should be:  _imagitione utere_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cagey said:


> Hello Un Québécois.
> 
> That's close.  It should be:  _imagitione utere_.


Debería ser *imaginatione uti*.


----------



## Cagey

Oops, I misspelled *imaginatione. * 

If you want the imperative (command) it is_ imaginatione utere. _

If you want the infinitive form (to use [your] imagination) it is _imaginatione uti_, as XiaoRoel says.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cagey said:


> Oops, I misspelled *imaginatione. *
> 
> If you want the imperative (command) it is_ imaginatione utere. _
> 
> If you want the infinitive form (to use [your] imagination) it is _imaginatione uti_, as XiaoRoel says.


Exacto.


----------



## Un Québécois

If I want it to be an advice, will I use the imperative or infinitive form?


----------



## Cagey

Use the imperative form for advice: _ imaginatione utere. 
_


----------

